# Maltese weighs alot at 6 months



## MattyB5576

My maltese Bentley is 6 months old and weighs 9.8 pounds. I purchased him from a lady who works at the hospital with me so she wasnt a reputable breeder but was registered with CKC and stated she has been breeding maltese for awhile. Not that CKC means anything. She told me the dog would weight betwen 6-8 pounds fully grown. They didnt allow us to see the parents because they told us they had been robbed before. (Our Mistake). The dog has a great demeanor and is extremely smart so i have definitely been blessed. My biggest concern is that we bought a small dog so that we can travel with him. Anyone have any idea of what he might weight and when i can expect him to be fully grown? There is so much conflicting reports online it's confusing. Thanks to anyone who responds.
-MB


----------



## The A Team

9 lbs at 6 months old? He's not done growing yet.... my guess is around 10 - 12 lbs. There are maltese on our forum that size. They're just as wonderful as the smaller ones - just more to love. Have you posted pictures of your pup yet?


----------



## Ladysmom

Since you don't know anything about his parents, you don't know if they stopped growing early or late. Some lines even continue to grow into the second year, while some really slow down after about nine months.

Either way, Bentley is going to be much bigger than the standard. Just remember, even a fifteen pound dog is a small dog.


----------



## binniebee

As LadysMom said, even a 15 lb Maltese is a small dog. At one point my last one got up to (according to one particular vet's scale) 11 or 12 lbs. He always looked tiny when outside or around any other dogs. After I had him shaved and put him on low-calorie dog food and treats he later weighed 8 1/2 to 9 lbs. However, he was 10 years old by that time. When he was younger he normally weighed about 7 1/2 to 8 1/2 lbs. So I assume much of the 10-yr-old weight was fat & hair. He weighed about 8 1/2 lbs when he passed away at the age of 14, prior to being ill, I mean.

Although I thought I wanted a very, very tiny Maltese this time around I honestly feel like you can hug and snuggle more with one that is not so very tiny. A 8-12 or even 15 lb furbaby is really more the size of a non-fur baby that you can hug and love on. And that is still a very small dog. 

I do not mean to put any tiny, tiny furbabies down, because I still think they are just so precious and so sought after, but if yours does not end up being one of the very tiny ones, then just love the one you have because (as you know) they will certainly pay you back 100 x over for that love and affection. And they don't have a clue what size they are. They think they are as big as a Great Dane anyway, regardless of their real size!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I have a friend that has a 12 lb and a 14 lb maltese. They are the sweetest babies. My Matilda's mommy and daddy were 4 lbs, Matilda is 7 lbs.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

_Not that CKC means anything._


Canadian Kennel Club? I'm not sure what you're trying to say about it not meaning anything.


----------



## makettle29

It sounds a little weird that someone you work with wouldn't let you see the parents....that's odd..

Anyway I saw a recent post where two Maltese siblings grew into very different sized dogs, so there's no gurantee that standard sized parent's will not produce a Biggie.

Most of us like our biggies because they are hardier and not as fragile. Both mine didn't finish growing until well after 12 months. They are both right around 10lbs.

Maltese is the best breed, so loving and fun, and as long as you can sqeeze them into an approved airline carrier you can go anywhere!!!! :chili: 



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Ladysmom

> _Not that CKC means anything._
> 
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club? I'm not sure what you're trying to say about it not meaning anything.[/B]


I'm sure she means the Continental Kennel Club. It's one of the alternative registries used by backyard breeders and puppy mills. They try to decieve people by using the same abbreviation as a reputable registry. 

This is a good article about the Continental Kennel Club:

http://goldenrulekennel.com/page37.html


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> _Not that CKC means anything._
> 
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club? I'm not sure what you're trying to say about it not meaning anything.[/B]



This could also be Continental Kennel Club, which does mean nothing. It's an alternate registration that petshops and BYB's use.


----------



## revakb2

Bogie was 5 pounds at 6 months, and now at 3 years old weighs in at about 8 pounds. He is bigger than both of his parents. I thought I wanted a smaller Maltese, but am very happy with Bogie's size. He isn't as fagile as some of the smaller ones, although he does get heavy after carrying him a while. Welcome to SM, and a fellow Floridian.


----------



## jmm

I had a 12 lb'er and she fit on the airplane just fine. Heck, I've seen people travel with cocker spaniels under the seat.


----------



## MattyB5576

> _Not that CKC means anything._
> 
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club? I'm not sure what you're trying to say about it not meaning anything.[/B]



I was referring to the Continental Kennel Club. I was putting that into the article to explain the fact that even though a breeder registers with this club it does not guarantee the puppy is purebreed or the integrity of the breeder. I know some clubs do DNA testing and a dogs lineage can be tracked further back then just the parents like our pupy. None the less we ended up with a great puppy.


----------



## Lainey & Martin

_I was referring to the Continental Kennel Club._

Thank you for clearing that up. I'd hate to think others thought you were talking about the Canadian Kennel Club as well! Unfortunately, not everyone is aware of all the 'other' abbreviations.


----------



## Max & Rocky

Rocky is supposed to be a Maltese... but he is around 18 pounds... :smheat: 


We actually like them larger than standard... It is probably just my way of thinking, but I guess I view a slightly larger dog as more "robust".... 


Yep... Rocky is certainly "robust"... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom

My BYB Daisy is 14-pounds, and BYB Henry weighs in at 13.5-pounds.

It's all good. Just more to love :wub:


----------



## nikkivong

my otis is overweight.. at 15.5 lbs!!! I love him just as much as i would if he were smaller.. i think i prefer the larger size, he's less fragile and is more huggable.. he's my little white polar bear!


----------



## giselle79

Well, I'd like to congratulate for having a well behaved baby; however, I feel sorry for you having such kind of coworker.
I don't know if that might be the case of your baby but depending on the lineage, some babies may stop growing faster than others. Just keep a track on him without getting obsessed. My baby grew a lot between 4 and 5 months (about a pound) and I was scared; however, he'slowed down in the past month and still weighs the same as when he was 5 (he's 6 1/2 now).
It all depends, just LET HIM BE


----------



## binniebee

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=454213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Not that CKC means anything._
> 
> 
> Canadian Kennel Club? I'm not sure what you're trying to say about it not meaning anything.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure she means the Continental Kennel Club. It's one of the alternative registries used by backyard breeders and puppy mills. They try to decieve people by using the same abbreviation as a reputable registry.
> 
> This is a good article about the Continental Kennel Club:
> 
> http://goldenrulekennel.com/page37.html
> [/B]
Click to expand...

This was what I kept running into when I was trying to find my Malt. I'm in the Nashville, TN area and several years ago there was a horrible puppy mill busted around this area. There were no telling how many poor mommies and daddies and inbred and sickly Maltese in this area that were put up for adoption. I think that is were all the CKC ones were coming from when I was looking for Midis. I looked up CKC and found that it could well mean Continental not Canadian (because I mean, really, why would there be such an abundance of Canadian Kennel dogs here in Nashville, TN???). So when I got on the phone and called all these "breeders" I flat out asked what the CKC stood for sure enough they were all Continental with no real papers. 

Luckily I found a reputable breeder with really good dogs and ended up getting Midis. 

I would not put down anyone's CKC pet just as you would never dream of putting down someone's rescue. It's a great thing to give any loving little dog a home and they will be loving, I am sure. I've never seen one that wasn't! It is just that if you are led to believe something about your pet that is not true then that is an irresponsible breeder. It doesn't make your pet any less precious.

Cyndi


----------



## MickeysMom

Mickey was 8 pounds at 6 months,and is now around 12.6 pounds. I think it is the perfect size. He is not teeny tiny where I worry about him getting stepped on, and he is still small enough to carry around with me and sit on my lap. :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee

> my otis is overweight.. at 15.5 lbs!!! I love him just as much as i would if he were smaller.. i think i prefer the larger size, he's less fragile and is more huggable.. he's my little white polar bear![/B]


Otis is a doll! You two look so sweet and happy! 

Cyndi


----------



## Baxterzmom

Cowboy and Pistol were from the same litter from Bonnie Palmer in Pompano Beach Florida at 6 months when they ewre neutered Cowboy was 2 pounds heavier than Pistol who weighed 4 lb 4 ounces - he now weghs 6 pounds and Cowbou weighs 9. My late husband overfed ChiChi feeding her cheese etc late at night at her heaviest she weighed 17 pounds - he always blamed me but a year after he died ChiChi weighed 11 pounds. You may be overfeeding him a little - watch the treats I give baby carrots no doggie biscuits. I also used to make liver on a dehydrator for ChiChi for treats she got 2 before bed.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

I can't even remember what Harley weighed at 6 months, but now at 3.5 yrs, he's my BIG & BEAUTIFUL boy at around 14lbs give or take a treat or two


----------



## binniebee

It's nice to see that there is no snobbiness here about the perfect Maltese and who does and does not measure up the the ideal standard. I know that there are many people here with very valuable and high quality show dogs and breeders (and we're all very grateful for that, because otherwise where would we have gotten our beautiful and loving pets?), but nobody seems to pass judgement here and I for one really appreciate that. I have had two pet Maltese and could not have loved them more if they had perfectly met every single show standard! But the truth is neither could possibly have come close to the show quality, due to their size if nothing else (and I think with my current baby, size is just about it, at least I think he is perfect in every other way according to the standard. Then again, I could be prejudiced). 

Thanks to all who post here and who support and appreciate all of us and our babies!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Boobookit

*Well, let's see...My Pacino, (who I got from a BYB) is 7 pounds and his mom was 5 pounds and his father was 6.5 pounds. My Ralphie, who I got from my Maltese rescue group,Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, came from a reputible breeder (I know where he came from and I have all his AKC papers, breeder papers, etc.). His mother was 6 pounds and his father was 5 pounds and he is 10 pounds!!
So, it is hard to tell. They are all the same, the most wonderful breed there is!!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## KandiMaltese

> *Well, let's see...My Pacino, (who I got from a BYB) is 7 pounds and his mom was 5 pounds and his father was 6.5 pounds. My Ralphie, who I got from my Maltese rescue group,Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, came from a reputible breeder (I know where he came from and I have all his AKC papers, breeder papers, etc.). His mother was 6 pounds and his father was 5 pounds and he is 10 pounds!!
> So, it is hard to tell. They are all the same, the most wonderful breed there is!!
> Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*[/B]


OMG Marie, your siggy is beautiful :wub: :wub: Please share some more pics of your boys..I'm dying to see them!!


----------



## Roxygirl13

My Roxy is about 8lbs now and she is a year and 3 months old. I am pretty sure she is done growing but I am with some of the other posters. I am glad she is slightly larger, she just seems sturdier. Plus, 8lbs is still very small...I carry her around all the time. I don't travel much on planes but she does ALOT of traveling in the car which she loves. I think all that hair maltese have can be deceiving...often they look heavier until you see them wet...then they look like tiny little things! Roxy weighed about 4 pds at 6mths old so she about doubled as a adult. Which I gues is normal...


----------



## camfan

When Ollie was 5 months he was almost 10 lbs. I thought he was going to be HUGE. Well, I got him off puppy food and put him on adult food and he lost some weight and has been around 8.5 lbs ever since. It's not unheard of, from what I understand, for a malt to do all their growing in the first 6 months and then more or less stop. Ollie hasn't grown since he was around 5 months--just took off some weight when I put him on the adult formula.


----------



## binniebee

I took Midis off of puppy food at about 10 months because I thought it might be giving him some extra calories. I am not sure if he is overweight or not. It sort of feels like he has some fat at the top of his butt, but maybe that is muscle? I don't know. When he is wet taking a bath he looks so thin! But probably that is because I am used to seeing him with a full, dry coat.

I am going to be meeting with Andrea (and meeting Ace!) tomorrow at my breeders home. I will ask some 'experts' if he is overweight. If so I will have to cut back on his food. I don't feed him any treats but boiled chicken and grilled steak.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## ShilohsMom

As long as youare not overfeeding him he is jsut meant to be larger naltese,


----------



## MattyB5576

> As long as youare not overfeeding him he is jsut meant to be larger naltese,[/B]



We just weighed Bentley again tonight and he weighs 11.8 pounds. Again we are happy with his personality and behavior but his size is gonna prob prevent us from traveling on some airlines. Dont get me wrong cause I love the little guy to death. He is 7 and a half months old and we are still feeding him puppy food could this be part of his rapid increase in weight. We feed him about 1/2 of a cup 2 times a day. Would getting him fixed at this age help control some of the hormones that make him grow? Thanks for all the quick respones.
MB


----------



## binniebee

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=483573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as youare not overfeeding him he is jsut meant to be larger naltese,[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We just weighed Bentley again tonight and he weighs 11.8 pounds. Again we are happy with his personality and behavior but his size is gonna prob prevent us from traveling on some airlines. Dont get me wrong cause I love the little guy to death. He is 7 and a half months old and we are still feeding him puppy food could this be part of his rapid increase in weight. We feed him about 1/2 of a cup 2 times a day. Would getting him fixed at this age help control some of the hormones that make him grow? Thanks for all the quick respones.
> MB
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I was told to get Midis off of the puppy food at 10 months because I was concerned about his weight. Today when I went over to Dian's and met Andrea and talked to these ladies that breed and show malts I asked if Midis was overweight and the answer was YES! Dian's (his breeder) estimate was probably by two pounds! Their opinion as to quantity of food was 1/2 to 1 cup (no more!) per day total. And, even though I don't feed him any high-calorie manufactured treats, the grilled steak was deemed to be too high calorie, although the boiled chicken might be okay. So, there you have it. And, since I have limited Midis' running space outside by fencing in a small area (he is in full coat and I was having a fit when he rolled in leaves!) he may not be getting enough exercise. So, I am going to cut out steak, cut down on his food quantity and see if I can increase his exercise. 

Those were just a few tips I got from my "experts" this evening. Midis is a year old. He is 9" high at the shoulder, 14" length from neck to tail and weighs 10 lbs. Apparently, in full coat at that size he should be weighing about 8 lbs. I will feel better if we can get him down to that, but I'm not sure I can. Wish us luck! 

Cyndi


----------



## giselle79

What's the best moment of the day, to measure the weight of a maltese? It might seems silly but I've noticed so many differences in my baby's weight, sometimes even more than a pound!!! depending of food, water and doggy business  
Sometimes he feels too skinny, others too fat as to change him to Go Natural Salmon and Oats. Does anyone have a similar situation???


----------



## Dora G

MattyB5576 said:


> My maltese Bentley is 6 months old and weighs 9.8 pounds. I purchased him from a lady who works at the hospital with me so she wasnt a reputable breeder but was registered with CKC and stated she has been breeding maltese for awhile. Not that CKC means anything. She told me the dog would weight betwen 6-8 pounds fully grown. They didnt allow us to see the parents because they told us they had been robbed before. (Our Mistake). The dog has a great demeanor and is extremely smart so i have definitely been blessed. My biggest concern is that we bought a small dog so that we can travel with him. Anyone have any idea of what he might weight and when i can expect him to be fully grown? There is so much conflicting reports online it's confusing. Thanks to anyone who responds.
> -MB


I expected my Maggie to be around 7 lbs fully grown and 8" at the girth, based on her size when we got her at 10 weeks, the growth charts of Maltese, and what the "standard" Maltese are. However, at 6 months (the articles said Maltese were fully grown between 6-8 months of age) she was 8 lbs and 12" at the girth. She is now 8 months old and 10 lbs. She is happy, healthy and beautiful. When I posted about her size and weight, one person suggested that I check the European Maltese. I did and it indicated they were a bit larger there. So, that may be the answer. I have seen many posts about "larger" Maltese, but have come to conclusion that even though the show dogs are more compact and lighter, they are definitely not the "average". That being said.....we also got a toy poodles whose parents were 6 nd 7 lbs respectively.....and she is 12 lbs!!!


----------



## Ladyditexas

MattyB5576 said:


> My maltese Bentley is 6 months old and weighs 9.8 pounds. I purchased him from a lady who works at the hospital with me so she wasnt a reputable breeder but was registered with CKC and stated she has been breeding maltese for awhile. Not that CKC means anything. She told me the dog would weight betwen 6-8 pounds fully grown. They didnt allow us to see the parents because they told us they had been robbed before. (Our Mistake). The dog has a great demeanor and is extremely smart so i have definitely been blessed. My biggest concern is that we bought a small dog so that we can travel with him. Anyone have any idea of what he might weight and when i can expect him to be fully grown? There is so much conflicting reports online it's confusing. Thanks to anyone who responds.
> -MB


Ours is 12 pounds although we also were expecting a smaller pup. She continued to grow up until about one year old. There are lots of larger Maltese pups but some prefer the smaller ones so often the breeders don’t mention the possibility of a larger pup. We just love ours!


----------

